# Transferring recorded copy protected shows



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

How copy protected shows which are most of my recorded shows can be transferred between Tivos?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can't, hence the copy protection imposed by the cable company. With premiere and newer, you can still stream it.

Transferring = copying


----------



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> You can't, hence the copy protection imposed by the cable company. With premiere and newer, you can still stream it.
> 
> Transferring = copying


Is there any way at all to make it possible on Premieres and Roamios?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

az1097 said:


> Is there any way at all to make it possible on Premieres and Roamios?


Transfer? No.


----------



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

lpwcomp said:


> Transfer? No.


It has been mentioned to me that transfer is possible on S3 boxes with a hack; Is that true? I'm wondering if such hack is also available for Premieres and Roamios.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

az1097 said:


> It has been mentioned to me that transfer is possible on S3 boxes with a hack; Is that true? I'm wondering if such hack is also available for Premieres and Roamios.


It isn't.


----------



## Callais (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a series 2 is there any way to get files off. I used to be able to. There is no red circle with a red line and does not tell me it is copy protected.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Callais said:


> I have a series 2 is there any way to get files off. I used to be able to. There is no red circle with a red line and does not tell me it is copy protected.


Use kmttg or pyTivo Desktop.


----------

